# Quest'estate scappatelle in crescita



## Leda (22 Luglio 2012)

*Quet'estate tradimento in crescita sia per gli uomini che per le donne, con una differenza*: i primi tendono a essere "traditori seriali", ossia puntano alla quantitá, mentre le donne scelgono la qualità. Per entrambi i sessi, in ogni caso, la spinta "genetica" alla scappatella extraconiugale esplode. Lo svela una ricerca del portale _Incontri-ExtraConiugali.com: _*"Sia per gli uomini che per le donne il tradimento rimane così un must biologico, *una tendenza che vede il maschio puntare ad avere il maggior numero possibile di relazioni extraconiugali e la donna ad averne poche, o anche una sola, con partner scelti con maggiore oculatezza", puntualizza l'ideatore del sito Alex Fantini. L'aumento dei tradimento è confermato anche da una recente ricerca condotta dallo* Ies* (Istituto di evoluzione sessuale), condotta su 3mila persone. Ne è risultata una spiccata propensione per il *"fast sex", *incontri sessuali fugaci e spesso senza storia prima o dopo. 

*In quanto a tradimenti, insomma, sembra che Darwin avesse ragione,* con il maschio italiano che tende a massimizzare le possibilità di incontri diventando un poligamico seriale e la femmina che tende a fare selezione. "Ma gli italiani di entrambi i sessi nel tradire pensano anche a salvare il rapporto di coppia preesistente", commenta Alex Fantini.
*Secondo Incontri-ExtraConiugali.com, su un campione di 2.000 persone di entrambi i sessi, il 72% degli uomini e il 68% delle donne ritengono che i tradimenti siano un modo per proteggere il rapporto preesistente*. Tradire permette per il 65% di tollerare meglio i conflitti di coppia, per il 63% di compensare le frustrazioni, per il 60% di combattere la routine e per il 38% di superare le difficoltà sessuali.
*"Ed è proprio il ruolo compensativo del tradimento a salvare spesso il rapporto preesistente, proprio perché tradire ha una funzione integrativa che consente di vivere più dimensioni",* aggiunge l’ideatore di Incontri-ExtraConiugali.com. In merito alle differenze di genere, gli uomini tradiscono prevalentemente per combattere la routine (76% contro il 44% delle donne) mentre le donne sarebbero infedeli in prevalenza (75%) per tollerare meglio i conflitti di coppia.
*In quanto ai “traditori seriali”, infine, ce ne sarebbero di più tra gli uomini maturi che tra i giovani e di più tra i laureati che tra coloro che non hanno seguito studi universitari.* Il tradimento ideale? "Il tradimento migliore è quello in cui ciascuno dei due amanti ha una sua vita sentimentale e in cui nessuno dei due vuole rompere il rapporto di coppia preesistente".

*******************************************************************************


*L'INTERVISTA/ *"Dopo l'estate, tra settembre e ottobre, si registra un picco nelle richieste di separazione come risultato del tradimento estivo, che non è detto porti al consolidamente della coppia. L'altro momento dell'anno in cui c'è un boom di separazioni è la primavera, a cavallo tra marzo e aprile, quando con l'esplosione ormonale aumentano i contatti, le uscite e la voglia di evasione dalla routine quotidiana". *Questo il parere dell'avvocato matrimonialista Lorenzo Puglisi, fondatore dell’associazione SOS Stalking, ad Affaritaliani.it. *
*Avvocato, il tradimento come causa della separazione?*
"Il rapporto extraconiugale interviene spesso nel caso di un matrimonio già sfilacciato e fa esplodere definitivamente la crisi. Di solito è un fattore aggravante di problemi che già esiste: incomprensioni, assenza di rapporti sessuali, mancanza di rispetto, per esempio. A meno che non si dimostri che il tradimento è la causa principale della rottura matrimoniale".
*E questo a livello giuridico che cosa comporta?*
"Il tradimento "pesa" giuridicamente se si riesce a dimostrare che è stato la causa diretta della crisi della coppia. In quel caso in tribunale viene riconosciuta la responsabilità del coniuge fedifrago e gli viene attribuito l'addebito. Questo comporta il pagamento di tutte le spese legali, anche di quelle della controparte, la caduta dei diritti successori e la perdita dell'assegno di mantenimento".
*Il tradimento può salvare la coppia?*
"In alcuni casi capita, sicuramente: il senso di colpa spinge il traditore a legarsi di più al coniuge".
*I siti di tradimento online registrano un aumento di iscrizioni soprattutto femminili.*
"Tra le donne c'è un picco nei tradimenti tra i 38 e i 50 anni, quando invece la scappatella maschile diminuisce. E' un fenomeno nato con l'emanciazpione femminile. Da quando la donna ha raggiunto posizioni apicali in campo lavorativo, pur non avendo raggiunto una parità effettiva, è mutato anche l'approccio con partner occasionali. Prima era confinata nelle mura domestiche e difficilmente aveva rapporti con l'esterno. Oggi tutto è diverso, soprattutto nei contesti metropolitani: nelle coppia diminuisce il desiderio sessuale e l'appagamento reciproco, magari i figli non sono più piccolissimi e così le quarantenni si ritrovano a tradire più spesso".
*Tradimento o meno, ci sono coppie che invece decidono di restare insieme anche per motivi economici. *
"Il profilo economico oggi conta e in effetti stanno aumentando le cosiddette "separazioni di fatto", ovvero coppie che decidono di fare una scrittura privata, mettendosi d'accordo senza andare dal giudice. Vanno avanti così per anni senza formalizzare il tutto. Accade anche solo per timore degli avvocati, visti come "succhia-soldi". Ma non tutti hanno parcelle stratosferiche, per una separazione consensuale si può andare dai mille ai 30mila euro. L'aspetto economico pesa più che altro perché la coppia che salta vede le spese duplicarsi: due case, due auto, spese vive doppie e assegno di mantenimento. Tanto è vero che su 4 milioni di separazioni si sono sviluppati 800mila nuovi poveri tra i padri separati, secondo gli ultimi dati Istat".
*Quanto la crisi sta influenzando il settore?*
"In generale direi comunque che il diritto di famiglia sta tenendo ancora molto rispetto ad altre branche. Gli effetti della crisi si notano soprattutto sul calcolo degli assegni di mantenimento, che si è abbattutto rispetto a 5-6 anni fa. Contrazione degli stipendi, cassa integrazioni e licenziamenti... Essendo queste situazioni sempre più frequenti, in media l'assegno che una volta era quantificato in "_x" _oggi è "_x meno" il 20 o 30 per cento"_.

Fonte: http://affaritaliani.libero.it/cronache/tradire-matrimonio190712.html?refresh_ce


Commento: 'nnamo bene


----------



## Simy (22 Luglio 2012)

Tanto tutte le estati è la stessa storia
:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Tanto tutte le estati è la stessa storia
> :smile:


E ce lo so...
Porc...porc...quest'estate mi sono attivato tardi...


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ne è risultata una spiccata propensione per il *"fast sex", *incontri sessuali fugaci e spesso senza storia prima o dopo.


Così dovrebbe essere il tradimento ideale: solo passione, senza coinvolgimento. Invece troppe persone si divertono a tradire e a chiamare subito questa cosa aMMore per sentirsi meno sporchi


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Così dovrebbe essere il tradimento ideale: *solo passione*,* senza coinvolgimento*. Invece troppe persone si divertono a tradire e a chiamare subito questa cosa aMMore per sentirsi meno sporchi


 la passione di cui parli  indica l esatto opposto ad una estranietà emotiva.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Così dovrebbe essere il tradimento ideale: solo passione, senza coinvolgimento. Invece troppe persone si divertono a tradire e a chiamare subito questa cosa aMMore per sentirsi meno sporchi


Per te questo problema non esiste , dato che ritieni :  "non sono tradimenti se non vengono scoperti"


Maurizio


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Così dovrebbe essere il tradimento ideale: solo passione, senza coinvolgimento. Invece troppe persone si divertono a tradire e a chiamare subito questa cosa aMMore per sentirsi meno sporchi


Ciao Toy..vero ma tu stessa parli di passione,perche'qualcosa subentra.Ad esempio per la mia giovane''amica''non posso dire di provare amore,ma affetto si'....delle altre mi frega quasi zero,anche se con una qualcosa c'e'stato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Così dovrebbe essere il tradimento ideale: solo passione, senza coinvolgimento. Invece troppe persone *si divertono a tradire e a chiamare subito questa cosa aMMore per sentirsi meno sporchi*



è quello che fai tu?
pensa che perla di saggezza 


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è quello che fai tu?
> pensa che perla di saggezza
> 
> 
> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:



ma sai Chiara a qualcuna piace..ad esempio la tipa che debbo incontrare tra qualche giorno...si ci siamo visti foto e cam,abbiamo parlato tantissimo,molto di sesso,mi ha detto che tradisce solo per quello..ma........tutte la mattine mi manda sms''affettuoso''..secondo vuole darsi un perche'.,,un giustificazione morale..per quello che forse faremo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma sai Chiara a qualcuna piace..ad esempio la tipa che debbo incontrare tra qualche giorno...si ci siamo visti foto e cam,abbiamo parlato tantissimo,molto di sesso,mi ha detto che tradisce solo per quello..ma........tutte la mattine mi manda sms''affettuoso''..secondo vuole darsi un perche'.,,un giustificazione morale..per quello che forse faremo.



quindi ti manda sms affettuoso prima di aver consumato?

lothar, tieniti pronto a scappare a gambe levate :up:


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quindi ti manda sms affettuoso prima di aver consumato?
> 
> lothar, tieniti pronto a scappare a gambe levate :up:



tutte le mattine poi....


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quindi ti manda sms affettuoso prima di aver consumato?
> 
> lothar, tieniti pronto a scappare a gambe levate :up:


oddio affettuosi...adesso ha poi scritto...ti auguro un felice giornata..baci... pero'e'il fatto che mi ''pensi''a colpirmi.
Sto con antenne drritte,,ma abita a 8okm da qua',infatti incontro a meta'strada..ovvio per lei sono solo un nome e un cell(segreto..)poi non ci sara'seguito...almeno fino  a settembre.


----------



## battiato63 (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Così dovrebbe essere il tradimento ideale: solo passione, senza coinvolgimento. Invece troppe persone si divertono a tradire e a chiamare subito questa cosa aMMore per sentirsi meno sporchi


quoto in todo


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oddio affettuosi...adesso ha poi scritto...ti auguro un felice giornata..baci... pero'e'il fatto che mi ''pensi''a colpirmi.
> Sto con antenne drritte,,ma abita a 8okm da qua',infatti incontro a meta'strada..ovvio per lei sono solo un nome e un cell(segreto..)poi non ci sara'seguito...almeno fino a settembre.



Amico, è bona?


----------



## lothar57 (23 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amico, è bona?


ciao Joey!si mi pare di si'....sai bilancia il dire''a casa facciamo tanto sesso''..con sms a me..si mette in pace la coscienza..credo..


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Joey!si mi pare di si'....sai bilancia il dire''a casa facciamo tanto sesso''..con sms a me..si mette in pace la coscienza..credo..


Vabbè, bravo.


----------

